# Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?



## Viking30k (5. November 2018)

*Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*

Hi wollte mir hdr Filme ansehen über eine 25mbit telekom leitung packt die das oder habe ich damit kein Spaß am Film?


----------



## teachmeluv (5. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*

Soweit ich weiß, reicht dafür auch eine 16mbit Leitung locker aus. Notfalls das Netflix FAQ checken. Aber bei 25mbit mache ich mir da keine Sorgen


----------



## manimani89 (5. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*

nicht ganz da der wert schwanken wird. wenn du immer konstant 25mbit hast reichts gerade noch ansonnsten brauchst du mehr mbit. bei mir brauche ich 35mbit max wegen schwankungen


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr?


Nein.



Viking30k schrieb:


> über Netflix?


Ja.


Hintergrund: 4K+HDR in voller Qualität hat Bitraten, die im Mittel weit über 25 MBit liegen - da ist eher etwas zwischen 50 und 100 MBit üblich.
Da aber erstens die große Mehrheit der Menschen keine derartig schnellen verbindungen zu ihrem TV haben (weder Leitungsgeschwindigkeit noch WLAN-Geschwindigkeit) und die Leute in der breiten Masse Null Ahnung von Technik haben und die entstehende Ruckelorgie auf Netflix schieben würden muss Netflix hier hart einbremsen.
Bedeutet: Was du an Netflix-Daten bekommst ist stark komprimiert. FullHD würde in voller Quali ~30 MBit/s benötigen, bei Netflix reichen 5 MBit. UHD geht an die 100 MBit rauf, Netflix empfiehlt 25 MBit. Sollten deine 25 also wirklich immer stabil voll ankommen reicht das für die runterkomprimierte netflix-Variante von "4K" aus. 

Erwarte daher auch bitte nicht, dass 4K über Netflix wirklich volle Qualität ist - das ist es bei weitem nicht. "Netflix-4K" ist qualitativ eher vergleichbar mit einer FullHD-BluRay (da sind die Datenraten auch vergleichbar).


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> 
> Ja.
> ...



Finde ich eher nicht. ^^
Finde dass Ergebnis in Netflix 4k beeindruckend... Weit beeindruckender als eine 1080p blue ray. 

Im übrigen sehe ich keinen Unterschied zwischen einer blueray uhd 4k (avengers, planet Erde 2) und Netflix 4k hdr.....
Sieht fuer mich beides gleichermaßen beeindruckend aus. 

Gab auch mal einen Artikel wo Netflix 4k mit 4k uhd blue ray verglichen wurde. Fazit war eindeutig: Unterschied verschwindend gering und fuer Otto normal nichtmal sichtbar...


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*

Auf nem entsprechenden 4K-Bildschirm sage ich dir mit 99%tiger Sicherheit ob das Bild aus einer UHD-Bluray kommt oder von netflix.
Du hast aber Recht damit, dass die allerallermeisten leute den Unterschied nicht sehen. Deswegen funktioniert der Trick ja.

Es ist relativ einfach zu sehen wenn man weiß worauf man achten muss. Netflix komprimiert über den HEVC-Codec. Dieser neigt wie alle Videokompressionen bei "kleinen" Bitraten zur Artefaktbildung, auch wenn das heutzutage schon sehr gut im Griff ist. Dennoch: Achte mal auf weiche Farbverläufe, besonders bei sehr dunklen oder sehr hellen Stellen. Sowas ist extrem schwer zu komprimieren. Da sieht man in der netflix-Version dann die klassischen "Treppcheneffekte". Solche Charakteristika gibts viele wo man die komprimierte Version schnell erkennt. Aber wie gesagt man muss wissen worauf man achtet - und das Problem ist wenn man das weiß und auch noch mit dem Thema zu tun hat schaut man blöderweise auch immer genau da hin. 

Ein extremes Beispiel damit man sich vorstellen kann was ich meine - die hellen Stellen in der Bildmitte sind der Kompression zum Opfer gefallen, oben rechts sieht man auch wunderbares banding im Farbverlauf (und ja, das ist Netflix-4K!):
https://user-images.githubusercontent.com/15950919/40571491-a9b67f6e-604e-11e8-9834-259626d8a3e5.jpg


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auf nem entsprechenden 4K-Bildschirm sage ich dir mit 99%tiger Sicherheit ob das Bild aus einer UHD-Bluray kommt oder von netflix.
> Du hast aber Recht damit, dass die allerallermeisten leute den Unterschied nicht sehen. Deswegen funktioniert der Trick ja.
> 
> Es ist relativ einfach zu sehen wenn man weiß worauf man achten muss. Netflix komprimiert über den HEVC-Codec. Dieser neigt wie alle Videokompressionen bei "kleinen" Bitraten zur Artefaktbildung, auch wenn das heutzutage schon sehr gut im Griff ist. Dennoch: Achte mal auf weiche Farbverläufe, besonders bei sehr dunklen oder sehr hellen Stellen. Sowas ist extrem schwer zu komprimieren. Da sieht man in der netflix-Version dann die klassischen "Treppcheneffekte". Solche Charakteristika gibts viele wo man die komprimierte Version schnell erkennt. Aber wie gesagt man muss wissen worauf man achtet - und das Problem ist wenn man das weiß und auch noch mit dem Thema zu tun hat schaut man blöderweise auch immer genau da hin.
> ...



Ja. Man erkennt schon gerade bei viel Bewegung einen Unterschied.... Aber der ist wirklich gering.... 
Ich schaue auf dem LG OLED 65 c7..... Finde jedenfalls beide bildquellen toll 

Ich habe übrigens laut fritzbox ca. 17mbit auslastung beim Streamer von Netflix 4k....

Wenn Youtube 4K laeuft, laeuft Netflix auf jeden Fall.... YouTube war da anspruchsvoller ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*

Ja, die Kompression von YouTube ist nicht so hart wie die von Netflix. Wie gesagt wenn die 25 MBit stabil sind reicht das für Netflix definitiv. Das geben sie ja auch in ihren FAQs an.
Ich kann hier auch 4K-Zeug streamen (was mangels 4K-TV ziemlich sinnfrei ist) und der poplige fireTV von Amazon schafft auch kaum 20 MBit aus meinem WLAN zu ziehen (wenn ich mein Handy danebenhalte und nen Speedtest mache sinds weit über 100 - die Antenne in den FioreTV-Dingern ist einfach grottig ).


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, die Kompression von YouTube ist nicht so hart wie die von Netflix. Wie gesagt wenn die 25 MBit stabil sind reicht das für Netflix definitiv. Das geben sie ja auch in ihren FAQs an.
> Ich kann hier auch 4K-Zeug streamen (was mangels 4K-TV ziemlich sinnfrei ist) und der poplige fireTV von Amazon schafft auch kaum 20 MBit aus meinem WLAN zu ziehen (wenn ich mein Handy danebenhalte und nen Speedtest mache sinds weit über 100 - die Antenne in den FioreTV-Dingern ist einfach grottig ).



Die fire TV Teile sind echt Muell was WLAN Empfang angeht. 
Ich habe bei einer Wand dazwischen ständig WLAN abbrueche in 2,4gz und 5ght WLAN meiner 7590....jedes andere geraet hat an der Stelle vollen Empfang und die fire TV Box Zeigt mangelhaften Empfang 
Ich such da aktuell auch nach einer bedienerfrebundlichen Alternative... Ist fuer meine Eltern. 
Muss halt Amazon (nicht unbedingt, waer aber net übel), Netflix und Youtube Koennen.

Youtube auf dem fire TV ist auch Mist....


----------



## Viking30k (6. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*

Hm also YouTube läuft bei mir nicht gut bei 4k muss ständig nachladen


----------



## Ion (6. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm also YouTube läuft bei mir nicht gut bei 4k muss ständig nachladen


Wundert mich auch nicht.
Habe das gerade mit meiner 170K Leistung mal getestet.
Laut Netspeedmonitor werden bei mir ~40MBit gebraucht, um das Video ausreichend zu puffern.
Bei WQHD sind es immer noch zwischen 25 und 30MBit.

Bei einem 8K Video sind es ~63MBit. 

Ab 4K ist auch die CPU Leistung relevant.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*



Ion schrieb:


> Bei einem 8K Video sind es ~63MBit.



Dann ist das noch ein komprimiertes Video. Es gibt 8k 60fps Youtube Videos die bei mir über 200mbit belegen. Manche Videos brauchen auch schon eine 1080ti um diese vernünftig abspielen zu können.


----------



## ich558 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*

Passt Netflix die Bitrate dann auch dynamisch an oder gibts das feste Schritte?


----------



## Ion (6. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Dann ist das noch ein komprimiertes Video.


Bei YT ist das sogar höchstwahrscheinlich. Hast du vllt. einen Link zu einem unkomprimierten Video?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Passt Netflix die Bitrate dann auch dynamisch an oder gibts das feste Schritte?



Beides - also es passt dynamisch an welchen Schritt es gehen muss. 

Netflix hat üblicherweise 3 Qualitätsstufen (hoch, mittel, niedrig) die dynamisch ausgewählt werden können.


----------



## ich558 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Beides - also es passt dynamisch an welchen Schritt es gehen muss.
> 
> Netflix hat üblicherweise 3 Qualitätsstufen (hoch, mittel, niedrig) die dynamisch ausgewählt werden können.



3 Qulitätsstufen bei gleicher Auflösung? Mit meiner 8 Mbit Leitung (effektiv 7) laufen zwar 1080P aber die Qulitätsstufe würde mich interessieren


----------



## Plasmadampfer (6. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*

Beim Schwarzbild graue Kästchen schieben in dunklen Szenen. 6,5Mbit. Krasses FullHD Material hat ein Film 65GB, losless, ein 4K Film hat dann 300GB losless und das in 24p, nicht 60p.

Quentin T.  nimmt analog auf. Die analogen Streifen zu digitalisieren, das können die Maschinen halt mehr und mehr. Deswegen gibts die alten Streifen ja in Blue Ray und 4K. Auch Das Boot gibts hochauflösend, vom analogen Material.

264 oder 265 ist doch gut. 6,5 Mbit von meiner 150Mbit Leitung gehen drauf für einen Amazon Prime FIlm in "fullHD".

Fazit: Losless krisse so oder so nicht über die Leitung. Runtergecrunchtes Material. Ich habe son Sky Abkommen und mein 4K Vu+ Receiver holt auch Fussball zwei Sender in 4K rein. Volle Suppe gecrunchtes Material, ich habe das mal aufgenommen und den Stream analysiert. Ich bin aber gar kein Fussballfan, deswegen ist mir das egal. Ich habe die beiden 4K Sender von Unitymedia und Sky deswegen aus dem Sport Bouquet gelöscht.


----------



## Andregee (7. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*

Watt? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*



Andregee schrieb:


> Watt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk




Er redet.... Aeh... Schreibt immer so :coolface:

Ich frage mich generell sowieso wie lange Netflix noch existiert.... 
Aktuell leben die von den Produktionen der "big six".... Also den grossen studios.... Und die gehen ALLE im eine andere Richtung und nehmen Netflix die Inhalte weg (gründen viele ihre eigene Plattform)

Das heisst, Netflix fallen unmengen an grossen Filmen und Serien weg.... Und Netflix ist durch die paar Eigenproduktionen die es hat sowieso schon hoch verschuldet. 

Denke in 4 bis 5 Jahren ist fuer Netflix das Licht aus.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. November 2018)

*AW: Reicht eine 25mbit Leitung für 4k Filme mit hdr über Netflix?*



Ion schrieb:


> Bei YT ist das sogar höchstwahrscheinlich. Hast du vllt. einen Link zu einem unkomprimierten Video?



Komprimiert sind die alle. Ist nur die Frage wie stark die Komprimierung ist. Bei einigen von Xanvasts 8k 60fps Videos läuft meine 1080 schnell auf 100% und lässt die Framerate auf unter 30fps sinken mit starken Aussetzern.


----------

